# Anybody using this?



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

http://t-bowlshield.com/

My General augers have rubber on the bottom.

Maybe the manufacturer of this never saw a real auger.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I think that's so the ladies can pee standing up. :blink:






Paul


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


rocksteady said:


> I think that's so the ladies can pee standing up. :blink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Lol. But what end do they pee in to?



rocksteady said:


> I think that's so the ladies can pee standing up. :blink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

What is wrong with this picture?


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Don't have 30" from center of lav to center of water closet


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

No trap or supplies on the sink. And I never thought of using a Jai Alai Raquet for plumbing.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

What else?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

LEAD INGOT got it, there is probably no shut off at the toilet, although I can't see the wall left of the toilet.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Wot Lead Ingot said and no electrical outlet near the lav.

And the fixtures are butt-ugly. Prolly from the Martha Stewart "_Butte Ooogly" Collection._


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Oh, btw! My Ridgid and General augers have rubber on them too but I've left "scars" on WC bowl trapways before (must be from the bulb end going in). If you mop out the bowl afterwards a rag soaked in CLR or even a bit of muriatic acid will wipe it clean and shiny!


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Miguel said:


> Oh, btw! My Ridgid and General augers have rubber on them too but I've left "scars" on WC bowl trapways before (must be from the bulb end going in). If you mop out the bowl afterwards a rag soaked in CLR or even a bit of muriatic acid will wipe it clean and shiny!


When you do get a black mark from an auger. Here is a tip, tooth paste
has just enough pumice in it to get marks off china.

Rule of thumb ... Da! Do not get caught using the customers tooth paste. And never, never, never use a tooth brush from the rack or the glass on the shelf.

LOL


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I never leave my toothbrush in the bathroom. I keep it in my room. Some one goes in there and takes a nasty ass smelly dump i don't want my toothbrush in the soaking up the smell then rubbing it on my teeth.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Ron said:


> What is wrong with this picture?


 No mirror above the Lav?


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Don The Plumber said:


> No mirror above the Lav?


 
Maybe they're real ugly.:blink:


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

Don The Plumber said:


> No mirror above the Lav?


 
no, but you got a pretty picture window. and from what I can see there are no shut-offs on any fixtures...


----------



## Txmasterplumber (Oct 2, 2010)

in wall supplies, depends on the scale your using, and wireless electricity !:laughing:


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Ron said:


> LEAD INGOT got it, there is probably no shut off at the toilet, although I can't see the wall left of the toilet.


I've installed similar fixtures with concealed trap and supplies, they are accessed from a panel on the backside.


----------

